# another noob



## saber (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi every one! I'm Steve from central PA Great form you have, been reading for the last 2 hours, and got some great info
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyways love smoked meets, but the local BBQ join sucks (every thing has an overpowering smoke taste meet has a bitter taste), so I have decide to try cooking my own. 

I started out using my gas grill with one burner and a smoke box going to do briskets. Made 4 of them that way they were ok, but have had better. Can only do one thing at a time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Went to sams club and saw they had a masterbuilt smoker, and got that. I have 2 briskets on now for sunday dinner.

I think I'm stating to have a bit of regret tho, wish I went with a wood fired smoker. Now I have to come up with a plan to tell the girl friend why I need 2 smokers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like to play with fire
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I like to lurk, but I'm sure I'll have some ? down the road, and maybe be able to offer a tip every now and then


----------



## bigcab (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome Steve.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF steve. This is th place to be if you like to smoke and eat smoked meat veggies cheese or what ever you cn fit in the smoker. Good luck with your smoking endevors.


----------



## low&slow (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome Steve, Glad to have ya. If you have any questions just ask away. Someone will have the answer. Good luck on todays smoke.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!!


----------



## fudley (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard Steve from another newby. I have four smokes under my belt since joining smf and all have turned out perfect.

This is definately the Greatest Smoking Forum on The PLANET.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










9lb Brisket
Pork Loin
Numerous Fatty's
Abt's
Alder smoked Copper River Salmon


----------



## moltenone (Aug 5, 2007)

welcome Steve,hope you learn a lot,tell your girl that two is better than one!!
i'm sure she'll understand.




Mark


----------



## short one (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, and don't be afraid to ask if you have a question. The friendly folks here will jump in and help you out.Welcome Steve from Steve in Mo.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, sign up for Jeff's 5-day eCourse and newsletter, also chec out Deejay Debi's site http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/
An about that second smoker you could always tell her FlaGriller's car dropped
it off
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You'll have to ask him about his car


----------



## saber (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome, but the story had a sad ending.  Must have used to much wood  meet has a bad over smoked taste
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






think I'm going to try and return the smoker, and build my own.  At least I'll get to play with the welder
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







To night we eat pizza


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 5, 2007)

Did you have your vents open


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome Steve -
Nothing as good as doing it yourself. We all have our favorite rubs ans sauces although Jeff's Rub and sauce is a big hit here and is rapidly gaining as *THE* rub and sauce to use! I agree!

With time you'll learn what you like and don't like an how to make YOUR perfect Q! In the mean time look around and enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Fudley -

Is there a better site on another planet somehwere? Did I miss it?


----------



## saber (Aug 5, 2007)

yea only 1/2 way  if I opened it all the it would drop in temp to 190.  The best I could get it was to 210.  I was using a probe type thermometer, and not going off the unit temp gauge


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't know what type wood you were using but it doesn't take much, couple of chunks every hour or so after you get it going, I'm not familiar with the MasterBuilt, maybe somebody that has one will jump in with so help


----------



## saber (Aug 5, 2007)

apple the only thing I could get a hold of, I must have used to much wood I filled that loader thing twice.  I used hickory when I smoked in my gas grill and it worked great.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2007)

hello Steve, and welcome to the SMF. You'll have plenty of help here from friendly folks. Don't be shy with any questions.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 12, 2007)

WELCOME

  Dont know much about the unit your usin but with my log burner,  the key is keepin the vents OPEN as much as possible. Clean fire makes clean smoke. Also ,  temp of 190 will work fine but will take a little longer. Low and slow, eh. Master the fire. Nothing compares.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 12, 2007)

Seve -

Keep the smoke thin and blue f it get white and bilowy you risk btter over smoked taste. You should just barely be ably to see it. Good luck!


----------



## smok_n_okie (Aug 12, 2007)

welcome, 
 im new here as well and there really a lot of good folks who will jump in and keep you going ..


----------



## ultramag (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Saber!!!


----------



## boardjockey (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all! My name is Kyle and I am from Memphis, TN. I am new to this forum but not new to BBQ.

My wife and I have been judging on the Memphis in May circuit for 6 years now. We judge 10+ contests a year, so I guess you could say we know good when we taste it. We are also co-organizing the Oxford's Town BBQ Throwdown in Oxford, MS on September 28th and 29th. It is our inaugural year so wish us luck and if you are nearby come and see us.

We have tons of good BBQ joints in Memphis, but I personally think commercial BBQ can't touch competition BBQ. That's also why we started cooking ourselves. We have a Backwoods Smoker - Party Size and are constantly experimenting.

Good to meet everyone and look forward to all kinds of advice.


----------



## boardjockey (Aug 12, 2007)

Put my intro on the wrong thread.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Steve!...Welcome to the *SMF*!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...We're glad to have you aboard!!...

Sorry it took so long to welcome you, but I've been offline due to ISP/computer problems since July 2...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until later...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to the board, and thank yer parents for that great first name!


----------

